# Hey, Joe Biden.......



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

......how's that stimulus package workin' out for ya?? 



> Unemployment Rate Expected to Rise, Could Reach 10 Percent
> A return to 10 percent unemployment could pose political problems for Obama, who pushed through an ambitious $787 billion stimulus package in February intended to "save or create" 3.5 million jobs by the end of 2010.
> 
> Consumer Confidence Unexpectedly Slides in September 28010636
> ...


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

MMMMM, MMMMMM, MMMMMM!!!!


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

and you forget that GWB started the downhill slide! I think the stimulus package would have been better spent by building powerlines so all these enviro"mental" wackos saying we need to go green would have a way to get the windpower to them. Man did ND miss out on some good profits the last week with all the wind we have had!


----------



## Bowstring (Nov 27, 2006)

The "downhill slide" started when businesses realized that an anti-business government was going to be elected.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The housing market got over inflated which is causing many of these financial down falls when Clinton push to lighten the requirements to get loans and wanted every citizen to own their own home......

Now people will argue that this and unemployment have nothing to do with each other....

Look at it like this.....If you give someone a loan for $300,000 and they could only afford $100,000 (which this happened all the time.) and these people are living pay check to pay check. Then you take a divorce, job change, etc. They don't have the money to now pay for anything.

Now you take higher ups, business owners....who also over spent....who are they going to cut out.....the low man on the totem pole. So more job loss.

Now look at Unions and other work force people fighting to get minimum wage increasing to meet the needs of people that need to pay their bills.....wages go up with out profit going up....so people will lose jobs.

Now look at all the people who stopped renting.....now these places became empty. The owner, investor, caretakers, managers, etc of these buildings either had to take a pay cut or lost their jobs. Now they are not making payments on homes that they over spent on.

All these stimulus bills did was delay the US from hitting rock bottom and they the cycle will right itself. I could go on and on. But i got better things to do.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

but regarding the stimulus......it was pi$$ed away on frivolous bs.
it was back loaded and the crap about "shovel ready projects" was just crap and a fast sell to the public.

IF it would have been front loaded and aimed at real infrastructure upgrades, it might have had some impact. instead, the a-holes in Congress will be clamoring for a 2nd stimulus......if that passes we are headed for bankruptcy in this country overnight. Obama blew it, he let Pelosi and Reid write the bill, which was nothing more than a wish list compiled over the last 8 years......fools. :evil:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

To blame this on one party or the other is simply asinine. Your hero GW the sequel was as big of an economic fool as it gets. Remember CAFTA? Thank god that didn't pass. It was the dems who deregulated the housing industry, and the repubs who deregulated the commidities. They all are equally greedy.

I actually don't think they are fools at all, they have all lined their pockets while the rest of us got and continue to get hosed.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> It was the dems who deregulated the housing industry, and the repubs who deregulated the commidities. They all are equally greedy.


You are 100% correct. Both are equal in this.....but now trying to get us out of it is all on the Dems.

The truth is that the stimulus package....even if I agreed with it or what they did (which I don't).....will take a few years to make an inpact. Even if they did it the correct way instead of giving money away. Things just don't happen in a 9 month span. It takes years. It took us years to get into this mess and it will take even more years to get out of it.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

very true. The issue is that nothing is different, Obama left the financial industry alone. Reason being they were huge contributors to his campaign. Getting the housing market moving again probably is better than having people renting or obviously foreclosure but the issue is fixing the system. Both parties have given out a stimulus with little or no oversight and without new legislation.

I am liking Ron Paul more and more everyday.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hunter, TK, Chuck, you guys have it tied down pat. I would like someone to give old Barney Franks some 2X4 therapy for his part in the housing crisis.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Barney can go, not going to happen unless there is an epiphany in Massachusetts though. I would have liked to see Curt Schilling take Kennedy's seat.

Phil Gramm is gone so the repubs are almost spotless on the economy. He was a big reason why I didn't vote for McCain. McCain was weak on the economy and Gramm was one of his economic advisors. He is a fool too. He was a financial de-regulator too.

That is done, back on topic. There were a bunch of guys on Fox this morning including Evan Bayh, this is a guy on the left (really middle) that has it figured out. He said Iran cannot be trusted, must be dealt with forcefully, and the most significant thing he said is that he feels that Iran is just running the clock. I am in favor of dialogue, but it must be meaningful and have some teeth. The time is now, you know the Isrealis are not going to sit around much longer. It is weird to see France taking a tough stance along with the US and UK. I can't believe that with China's dependence on the US to spend and repay debts that they are not running with us also.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

TK33 said:


> It is weird to see France taking a tough stance along with the US and UK. I can't believe that with China's dependence on the US to spend and repay debts that they are not running with us also.


You mean its weird to see France taking a tough stance with Iran INSTEAD of the US.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Bowstring said:


> MMMMM, MMMMMM, MMMMMM!!!!


Dang right I do! I hate how just because this economic collapse happened on GW's watch they're blaming him!

His economic stimulus was way better than Obama's! I remember getting a check for that one. Went out and bought myself a big-arse TV. Talk about awesome. We need Bush back! IMO if Bush hadn't done that the economic collapse would have hit even sooner, and yet he still gets no credit.

You know what I'd tell Joe Biden? Shut the Heck Up!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> His economic stimulus was way better than Obama's! I remember getting a check for that one. Went out and bought myself a big-arse TV.


Here is the sad part.....they should always keep the money instead of giving it back. Maybe this country would not need to take out as big of loan from China.

But also on that note.....at least everyone got a check and not just the CEO's of banks and AIG.


----------

